# Do you see what I see?



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't usually post anymore tru-stone pen as I've posted many before but today I made a few and one of them was this Banded Black and White I got from Richard at R and B crafts. Do you see what I see???


----------



## glycerine (Jan 6, 2010)

I see... an alien?


----------



## David M (Jan 6, 2010)

no , but i could make up a couple things


----------



## tim self (Jan 6, 2010)

A KoKo ghost?  ripples in a pool.  ET's eyes.  I could go on.......


----------



## Wheaties (Jan 6, 2010)

A Pen?


----------



## mountain_guy (Jan 6, 2010)

Elvis?


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 6, 2010)

It's Wall-E!  Or Johnny Number 5!  Or maybe ET.


----------



## Whaler (Jan 6, 2010)

I sure do like it.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 6, 2010)

yea...that's very cool.  It's an alien inside a bottle.  Like a message in a bottle.  You might want to stay indoors tonight!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 6, 2010)

I once had a booth across from an 'artist' that splattered gobs of paint on a canvas and then pushed it around with a hair dryer.  She never told customers what her paintings were supposed to represent.  Instead, customers would interpret the paintings for themselves and no matter what they told the lady, she would respond with "That is exactly what I was trying to convey in this painting!"


----------



## masl (Jan 6, 2010)

i see a scream mask


----------



## wolftat (Jan 6, 2010)

Grim Reaper


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow you guys have vivid imaginations and after looking at it again I see just about all of your findings, but what I saw first was an Indian in full head dress wearing an Indian blanket.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 6, 2010)

Is this an ink blot test and if we answer too weird we get locked up in a padded room or something??? :biggrin:


----------



## Rojo22 (Jan 6, 2010)

Now that you turned it that way, I see the grim reaper with the scythe in the background....YIKES....still looks cool though!


----------



## BigguyZ (Jan 6, 2010)

I see a shoe print in the middle of everything...


----------



## JimMc7 (Jan 6, 2010)

Beautiful whatever it is!  BTW, I saw a laying hen sitting on her nest (tailfeathers toward the cap) -- back to my childhood days gathering eggs, I guess .


----------



## wolftat (Jan 6, 2010)

Karin Voorhis said:


> Is this an ink blot test and if we answer too weird we get locked up in a padded room or something??? :biggrin:


 We can get padded rooms too? I'm in.


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks like the Scream Mask.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 6, 2010)

I think you all have been sniffing something......:tongue:

Cool pen though Roy. :biggrin: I haven't seen tru-stone like that before.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 6, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Wow you guys have vivid imaginations and after looking at it again I see just about all of your findings, *but what I saw first was an Indian in full head dress wearing an Indian blanket.[/*quote]
> 
> And was the indian talking to you?  I think someone needs to crack a shop door open for a little ventalation! :biggrin:


----------



## stolicky (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd say breakfast, or my mother, or something along those lines, but that would feed way too much into the ink blot test...

Nice pen by the way.

How about part of a soccer ball?


----------



## pensmyth (Jan 6, 2010)

Was this the BEFORE picture?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 6, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Wow you guys have vivid imaginations and after looking at it again I see just about all of your findings, *but what I saw first was an Indian in full head dress wearing an Indian blanket.[/*quote]
> 
> And was the Indian talking to you? I think someone needs to crack a shop door open for a little ventilation! :biggrin:
> __________________
> ...


----------



## PaulSF (Jan 6, 2010)

I saw Edvard Munch's "The Scream," and one beautiful pen.  I just finished a pen I'm really happy with, and then I click on your thread and feel inadequate all over again!


----------



## bitshird (Jan 6, 2010)

It looks like Kokopelli  to me, but I could see it being an Indian with a head dress. 
Oh and I also see a great pen.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 6, 2010)

That is a sweet pen. I saw the Grip Reaper when you stood the cap up.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 6, 2010)

Now that you turn it that way... I see a Spartan helmet!


----------



## darcisowers (Jan 6, 2010)

VERY cool pen!  I saw the alien, but also see almost everything else that is suggested!  

NICE JOB!


----------



## THarvey (Jan 6, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Wow you guys have vivid imaginations and after looking at it again I see just about all of your findings, but what I saw first was an Indian in full head dress wearing an Indian blanket.



Okay, I can see the indian, after you pointed it out.

What I see in the pictur of just the cap is a penquin.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 6, 2010)

wolftat said:


> We can get padded rooms too? I'm in.




You bring the lathe i'll bring some blanks and well I am sure many others here will share this room to bring stuff too. will they let us have sharp tools?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 6, 2010)

Just thought of something else the cap looks like - a shoe print in a puddle of water!


----------



## wolftat (Jan 6, 2010)

Karin Voorhis said:


> You bring the lathe i'll bring some blanks and well I am sure many others here will share this room to bring stuff too. will they let us have sharp tools?


 They don't let me play with sharp tools now....:frown:


----------



## greggas (Jan 6, 2010)

hate to say it but I saw everything but an indian ...perhpas I''ll look later after three fingers of vodka and have better luck


----------



## snowman56 (Jan 6, 2010)

Yall need to send me some of whatever you have bee smoking


----------



## el_d (Jan 6, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> That is a sweet pen. I saw the Grip Reaper when you stood the cap up.



Nice Rob , Pen related.

Great pen Roy!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 6, 2010)

You're weird Roy, but nice pen.


----------



## CSue (Jan 6, 2010)

THarvey said:


> Okay, I can see the indian, after you pointed it out.
> 
> What I see in the picture of just the cap is a penquin.


 

What I see is a penguin carrying twin eggs.


----------



## tommyd (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes I see it,I see it,I see it I see it . Now what did I win?


----------



## jasontg99 (Jan 7, 2010)

This is pretty interesting.  I originally saw a shoe in a water puddle.  After you stood the cap on end I saw a cyclops reaper.  After reading the replies, I saw the penguin (took a while), but I still do not see the Indian.  Regardless, awesome pen!


----------



## Chief Hill (Jan 7, 2010)

Omg....  Bin laden....?


----------



## greggas (Jan 7, 2010)

I just spent another 5 minutes looking at this and I cannot see an indian !  I guess I'm a flunkie.


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 7, 2010)

I set here looking at this Pen until my eyes started to water and my head started to pound and I still cant see the Indian so I must need to take more happy pills or something. I will say that it doesn't matter how long or hard you look at it, its still a wildly awesome looking pen. I haven't turned any tru-stone yet maybe someday when I grow up I will try it. :biggrin:


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 7, 2010)

Len Shreck said:


> I set here looking at this Pen until my eyes started to water and my head started to pound and I still cant see the Indian so I must need to take more happy pills or something. I will say that it doesn't matter how long or hard you look at it, its still a wildly awesome looking pen. I haven't turned any tru-stone yet maybe someday when I grow up I will try it. :biggrin:



It is ok Len we will still let you join us in the little padded all white cell. after being in there awhile with the rest of us I am sure you will be seeing lots of things you have never seen before. :bulgy-eyes::biggrin::RockOn:


----------



## turbowagon (Jan 7, 2010)

My vote is for Darth Vader!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 7, 2010)

I see a pen cap, that is my story and I'm sticking with it after Karins comment.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 7, 2010)

Roy,
I don't understand why these guys can see the indian.. except for the color looks just like a Gorman painting... (One of My Wife's favorite artiste).

I'm not sure about the reaper or the penguin... did see the foot print in the puddle.

All in all, that is a great pen, and with the Gorman should increase the value a couple of times over....don't you think??? :biggrin:


----------



## Stick Rounder (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, the Gators arn't playing to Championship Bowl.


----------



## David M (Jan 7, 2010)

is it a solid color with white reflection in it ?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 7, 2010)

> My vote is for Darth Vader!



Or maybe the Emperor when the hood was down and you could barely see his face. I don't have a pic but I am sure everyone can remember the movie.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 8, 2010)

Doug, for a while last night neither were the Longhorns:biggrin:





Stick Rounder said:


> Yeah, the Gators arn't playing to Championship Bowl.


----------



## babyblues (Jan 8, 2010)

It's an alien peeking through a keyhole vortex...or something like that.


----------



## wolftat (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the padded room, the walls hurt after bouncing off them too much.:beat-up:


----------



## Stick Rounder (Jan 8, 2010)

Its all good, I'm a Tennessee Fan.  The title came back to the SEC.


----------



## killer-beez (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow!!!!!  It's Hoffa!!!!


----------



## babyblues (Jan 15, 2010)

Or maybe it's Darth Vader looking into a mirror and you can see the reflection off his helmet.


----------



## bradbn4 (Jan 16, 2010)

I see it clearly - a pen that will sell quite well.

-- or not - could be a "keeper"


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 16, 2010)

Clearly the cold is preventing us from opening up the windows...I think the fumes is getting to everyone's head.  

BTW I saw the scream mask too


----------



## akbar24601 (Jan 17, 2010)

Not sure what I'm supposed to see Roy, but it is a great looking blank turned in to a great looking pen. Well done


----------



## Great Googly Moogly (Jan 17, 2010)

...smoke 'em if you got em.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 17, 2010)

Whatever , it's a beauty Roy !


----------

